# Alone Time Fantasies



## LeoGibson (Sep 28, 2016)

We all have them for the most part. I noticed that mine can shift. It's not always the same thing that gets me going. I'm all over the board as to what turns me on from day to day. Sometimes it's super feminine women sometimes some a bit masculine looking. At times it's all BBW and SSBBW all the time and then others it's very petite women. Right now my recurring theme is very petite ,fair to pale skinned waifish types in a wife beater and panties. With a short bob style hair cut and small breasts. A month from now that could be something totally different. 

I guess I was curious as to how you other fellas and ladies too, engage in your fantasies. If you have one thing and one thing only that does it for you or does it shift around for you as it does for me?


----------



## loopytheone (Sep 28, 2016)

I've never really had fantasies but I've had a few, er, interesting dreams. The people in these dreams can vary. If it is a guy it tends to be the same sort of guy (big guys, obviously, usually with dark hair and lighter skin) but with women... well, that varies a lot. Older women, women my own age, all different skin colours and sizes and body types... apparently I have a type when it comes to men but when it comes to women, my preference is 'yes'.


----------



## agouderia (Sep 28, 2016)

I love your thread title - 'Alone Time Fantasies'.

Because you're right - the mind needs to feel the safety of solitude to daringly wander down fantasy lane.

Mine definitely shift too. I have a few standards I like replaying in my head - mainly when I'm too tired to get my imagination going, like as a mental good-night-story which hardly ever fails to let me fall asleep within minutes.

Otherwise, it often takes only the most minor observations or incidents to ignite a fantasy - and that can indeed be all over the place, with all sorts of characters popping up before my inner eye. What I really hate is having a fantasy interrupted - it feels like abandoning some (altough only fictional) friends in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## Melian (Sep 28, 2016)

I'm not terribly creative. Mostly just remember hot things my bf has done, then continue those thoughts (usually with him ~100 lbs heavier).


----------



## LeoGibson (Sep 28, 2016)

Loopy- when it comes to dreams mine can be way out there. I'm not particularly attracted to men, but in what was probably my strangest ever dream I got down with Matthew McConaughy of all people. Still have no idea where the hell that came from. 

Agouderia - when tired mentally I'll also go back to the tried and true images. Usually like Melian stated it will be a hot past experience with either my wife or sometimes even way back to a prior experience from my single life.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Sep 28, 2016)

My fantasies often involve male proganists of books i read, and them being fatter - usually inserting myself as a character in that book. *cough* so sorry, dim's authors, if i like your stories I may well have had some mental "alone time" with that hottie.

In my fantasies i tend to like the shy/damaged yet strong man who i can fix, but who has a wicked side. (In real life i have zero attraction and usually irritation towards this type).

They can range in sexuality from blushing and petting and cuddling to extreme weight gain and desperate sex. I'm not bi, but I do find women attractive (without any sexual component). I never really fantasize about that.

to be honest it isn't kinky per say. I can get myself hot and bothered writing my own stories, and go fantasize about it. I guess its cerebral for me! The guys personality is super key. As well as their fantasized voice. Love the low growly ot gravelly tones


----------



## dwesterny (Sep 28, 2016)

I find I only fantasize about real women if I'm actively involved with them in some sexual manner. Once the sexual involvement stops, even if I still find them extremely attractive, they won't be mental masturbation fodder. So if I'm not actively involved (either in real life or a pen pal with dirty pics going back and forth for example) my fantasies are of generic females with no distinct face.

The non-distinct face in fantasy I think is actually a result of a cognitive deficit I think I have for facial recognition. I'm pretty sure the part of my brain that processes human faces does a shit job and and as a result I suck at remembering faces and also can't conjure up imagined faces since they same areas are involved.


----------



## agouderia (Sep 28, 2016)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> My fantasies often involve male proganists of books i read, and them being fatter - usually inserting myself as a character in that book. *cough* so sorry, dim's authors, if i like your stories I may well have had some mental "alone time" with that hottie.



Guilty of that too.... :blush:





Xyantha Reborn said:


> As well as their fantasized voice. Love the low growly ot gravelly tones



Grrrrgh.... absolutely yes!
I always suspect that Alitalia trains their pilots & male cabin crews to speak with that sexy growl (.... and in Italian ... mercy...!) in their loudspeaker announcements. Imagine sitting there with wet panties from the safety instructions pining for the next _"We are experiencing an area of extreme turbulence, please fasten your seat belts and fold your tables...."_


----------



## loopytheone (Sep 28, 2016)

dwesterny said:


> The non-distinct face in fantasy I think is actually a result of a cognitive deficit I think I have for facial recognition. I'm pretty sure the part of my brain that processes human faces does a shit job and and as a result I suck at remembering faces and also can't conjure up imagined faces since they same areas are involved.



Do you have trouble recognising people you know if you aren't expecting to see them? Because that sounds like facial blindness, which is something I have. I tend to identify people by their hair style, clothes, location etc and can't tell similar looking people apart.

Then again my dreams/fantasies are never visual anyway so the whole lack of a face thing doesn't really register with me. I've had dreams about people I know, but even then, the dream is focused on doing things, with just this vague concept of that person there as opposed to, like, imagining what they look like or anything.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Sep 29, 2016)

Turbulence always makes me think about a wobbling belly...


----------



## Tad (Sep 29, 2016)

Ive been fighting a flu bug this week, which always saps my willpower, which in turn meant I couldnt resist reading and posting today. It also means that any posting I do today is apt to be even more rambly than usual because I have very little self-edit right now. And finally, it also meant that yesterday I stayed home from work, and spent quite a bit of time lying in bed on the edge of sleep, feeling too blech to really do anything, but drifting back and forth between conscious and unconscious fantasies. 

Having that so recently in my thoughts, and reading this topic, let me to a realization: my go to fantasy is a situation where there is some fat acceptance, but someone pushes fatness to an unusual degree. That could be someone finding new romance with someone who comes from a very fat, and very fat accepting, family, but who goes on to become larger than any of them. Or it could be an FA who is attracted to BBW meeting a lovely but extremely large SSBBW and finding out just how out there some of his tastes really are. Or it could be a young man, in a world where one way to avoid getting drafted as an interstellar settler is to be morbidly obese, discovering his talent and love of gaining, then gaining so very much more than needed to avoid the draft, with the encouragement of one his cabin-mates at the weight-gain camp many of them attended just before the draft assessment.

As for the rest, visuals for me tend to be partial (a face, a soft hand sinking into a softer belly, two chubby faces kissing, a piece of clothing being stretched to its very limit by a very fat body), or a very brief mental flash of a more complex picture, enough to get an impression without being able to look at the details (the dance floor full of couples at a ball dedicated to the super-fat, the instructor at a weight-gain spa demonstrating how belly-support undergarments work, the arrivals lounge at a low-gravity space station dedicated to the extremely heavy). I seldom get audio, although occasionally a phrase will come through. Sometimes Im in one of the characters, sometimes Im watching from the outside; sometimes the main character is the fat(ter) one, sometimes the main character is more in the admirer/encourager role; sometimes the main character is male and sometimes female; often relationships are heterosexual but occasionally they are not; ages vary but most often are youngish adults; ethnicities vary, are most often Caucasian but also often are mixed. 

One thing is that it never involves real people (although occasionally a character is strongly inspired by someone I have seen). Shortly after I discovered sexual fantasies I worried that fantasizing about people I knew would lead me to treating them differently, so I quickly acquired the habit of making up my own characters. 

And making it all part of some scenario has been part of fantasy for me right from the start  my very first fantasy (before I made my no real people rule) was of the chubbiest two girls in my grade class, a chubby boy who lived across the street, and myself being in a sort of weight gain club. Id start off as the thinnest and gaining the most slowly, but would master how to gain faster and faster so that by the end of high school I was the fattest of all, and so would get to date the fatter of the two girls, and the other boy would be envious of how fat Id managed to become (I didnt have a very sophisticated view of romance back at eleven years old).


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Sep 29, 2016)

We forgive your lapse 

"...partial (a face, a soft hand sinking into a softer belly, two chubby faces kissing, a piece of clothing being stretched to its very limit by a very fat body), or a very brief mental flash of a more complex picture...."

This. 

And same here; fantasies never involve real people except my hubby, and those are so soft they are barely a fantasy.


----------



## dwesterny (Sep 29, 2016)

Question:
Do you separate "fantasy" from mental spank bank? I suppose if it's like memory that's not really fantasy but memory could supplement fantasy.


----------



## Tad (Sep 29, 2016)

I don't seem to have the 'mental spank bank' that some people have, other than fantasies. Then again I think my sexuality may be on the less common end of the scale because extremely little porn has ever done anything for me (while stories do). I've speculated in the past that this could because I'm not primarily visual (touch is the strongest sense for me by far, and almost all my memories of sex are primarily touch and kinesthetic oriented, rather than visual). If more people would let me caress and grope them so that I could build a bigger bank of touch-memories, then maybe I would have developed a spank bank?


----------



## rabbitislove (Sep 29, 2016)

One of my best friends tells me Im a "serial monogamist" and I have to agree. My fantasies once Im in a relationship are about the person Im with. I fantasize a lot about romance/being loved/doing romantic stuff), but also about the purely sexual (belly rubs, cunnilingus, being choked ect ect. You know same old Rabbit into big ol BHM bellies and BDSM.


----------



## dwesterny (Sep 29, 2016)

Alright I'll tell you all my real fantasy.

Her wearing an ultra-realistic duck billed platypus furry suit and a my little pony butt plug, me naked slathered in nut-free pesto (allergies) from neck the belly, fully erect and wearing a cock ring made from the skin of a Sumatran tiger. I look longingly into her eyes and stroke her realistic bill. She takes al dente angel hair pasta and rubs it erotically into my pesto covered chest. Our eyes lock, our fingers intertwine, she bites her lower lip and sheepishly presses against my pasta covered torso. Holding each other we fall into a ball pit filled with gilded ping pong balls and make mad passionate love for seconds.


----------



## Cobra Verde (Sep 29, 2016)

I'm regrettably vanilla when it comes to fantasizing. Little foreplay, mostly missionary and oral (more often giving than receiving) with various undetermined females. The one fatty aspect is that I'm often with someone much smaller (i.e. most ladies) who's struggling to breathe/endure under my great weight - and not doing a super awesome job of it - while getting pounded as my fat contours around her body. 
Yeah, that's definitely TMI but after the good Rabbi copped to choking fantasies I felt emboldened.


----------



## dwesterny (Sep 29, 2016)

rabbitislove said:


> being choked ect ect. You know same old Rabbit



I think most of us have fantasized about choking you at one point or another.

KIDDING!!!!! I only fantasize about choking Xy


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Sep 30, 2016)

dwesterny said:


> I only fantasize about choking Xy



awwww i feel so special. Priviledged, even!


----------



## Wanderer (Sep 30, 2016)

Heh. It's probably trite, but...

Being touched by a woman. She touches me lovingly, sweetly, possessively. And she gleefully tells me that I'm just going to get bigger... and fatter... slower... and softer...

Excuse me, I need some alone time...


----------



## Cors (Sep 30, 2016)

rabbitislove said:


> One of my best friends tells me Im a "serial monogamist" and I have to agree. My fantasies once Im in a relationship are about the person Im with. I fantasize a lot about romance/being loved/doing romantic stuff), but also about the purely sexual (belly rubs, cunnilingus, being choked ect ect. You know same old Rabbit into big ol BHM bellies and BDSM.



Haha serial monogamists unite! I am the same way, though I love being the dominant one too. Something about the idea of a much bigger partner who can overpower me easily choosing to submit to me. 



Cobra Verde said:


> The one fatty aspect is that I'm often with someone much smaller (i.e. most ladies) who's struggling to breathe/endure under my great weight while getting pounded - and not doing a super awesome job of it- while my fat contours around her body.



How often do you actually meet ladies who struggle? I am an athletic 110lbs, my boyfriend is well over 440 and I've never actually had issues with him being on top using his full weight and strength. Fake struggling is hot though.


----------



## Cobra Verde (Sep 30, 2016)

Hence, fantasy. I assume having 300+ on your torso can't be too easy to deal with, but yeah, I figure past partners have grunted for my sake since they could tell that I'm a freak.


----------



## LeoGibson (Sep 30, 2016)

dwesterny said:


> Question:
> Do you separate "fantasy" from mental spank bank? I suppose if it's like memory that's not really fantasy but memory could supplement fantasy.



You know, I've never really thought of it like this, but you do raise an interesting point. I suppose that at times, for me that is, they are one and the same while at other times, my "spank bank" if you will is someone or some situation in particular while my fantasy can be way more detailed and elaborate but with a completely made up entity.


----------



## rabbitislove (Oct 1, 2016)

dwesterny said:


> I think most of us have fantasized about choking you at one point or another.
> 
> KIDDING!!!!! I only fantasize about choking Xy



Have some respect for the good Rabbi sir! 

(Bahaha I love that CobraVerde. Many people have asked Im Jewish due to my darker features and Ive had to explain Im just Sicilian).


----------



## bigmac (Oct 4, 2016)

LeoGibson said:


> ... very petite ,fair to pale skinned waifish types ...




Always been curious about this type but never found one who was interested in me.


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy (Oct 5, 2016)

About 10 years ago I had lunch with and spent time with a fetching young lass upward of 400 pounds. At one point we were in the lobby of a hotel and she suddenly made a dash toward the elevator, and stopped. I saw her belly continue to move under her dress, left/right/left/right. It was one of the hottest things I'd ever seen. When I caught up to her, she was a bit out of breath.

"What are you running for?" I asked.

"I just thought you'd like to see it!" she said, smiling.

I was turned on not just because of what she'd done, but because she did it specifically for me, so I'd get a bang.

I have played this scenario in probably hundreds of alone times since then. 

God bless you SSBBW...


----------



## bbwbud (Oct 5, 2016)

Since I have a thing for larger, older women, I've been fantasizing about meeting that hot babysitter or teacher lo these many years later when the age gap doesn't seem so great and meeting them when they are softer, more experienced and available....


----------



## Anjula (Oct 5, 2016)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> My fantasies often involve male proganists of books i read, and them being fatter - usually inserting myself as a character in that book. *cough* so sorry, dim's authors, if i like your stories I may well have had some mental "alone time" with that hottie.



Since I can't rep you again I will just say it out loud, I've fucked Geoffrey countless times in my head already, and probably every other fatty from your stories, but Geoff is by far my fave since I love nobility and all that jazz. 


Also fat elves and kings. I often mess around with those in my head.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Oct 5, 2016)

Anjula said:


> Since I can't rep you again I will just say it out loud, I've fucked Geoffrey countless times in my head already, and probably every other fatty from your stories, but Geoff is by far my fave since I love nobility and all that jazz.
> 
> 
> Also fat elves and kings. I often mess around with those in my head.



Bahaha dooooo it! He needs the TLC!!


----------



## Mark02 (Oct 6, 2016)

bbwbud said:


> Since I have a thing for larger, older women, I've been fantasizing about meeting that hot babysitter or teacher lo these many years later when the age gap doesn't seem so great and meeting them when they are softer, more experienced and available....



I ran into my old babysitter a few times over the years and always was met with boob hugs. In my teens I was excited but confused when it happened. I chalked it up to our difference in height and body shapes, I being taller and skinny while she is short and heavy with big breast. That and her being a sweet lady so a slightly longer hug with contact not being out of the question. As we talked she would comment on my hair and run her fingers through it (I got big hair) and how she liked it like this vs when I'd shave it back in the day.

As I got older and was more sexually experienced I read between the lines and enjoyed the flirty aspect of our encounters. I remember vividly after long hugs I would slide my hands slowly onto the sides of her breast for a split second as she looked up at me with a smile and I down at her before pulling away. The conversation started immediately on both our parts to ensure the charged silence didn't build. Afterwards there was always a goodbye hug that ended pretty much the same way. 

Last time this happened was 5 years ago at a Home Depot in the fall. She was looking for some deals on out of season flowers and I some tools for work. Still remember her soft orange sweater. She must be in her 60s now.


----------



## Durin (Oct 7, 2016)

Hey Xy when do we get the Valdemarian Fat Fiction? Just saying


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Oct 7, 2016)

Durin said:


> Hey Xy when do we get the Valdemarian Fat Fiction? Just saying



Fan fiction is just such a hard thing to pull off successfully...I am not sure I am up to the task!

...but I do have a fantasy (elves and such) queued up mentally, for those craving that type


----------



## Anjula (Oct 7, 2016)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Fan fiction is just such a hard thing to pull off successfully...I am not sure I am up to the task!
> 
> ...but I do have a fantasy (elves and such) queued up mentally, for those craving that type



You can pull off anything...you're one of the most amazing writers I've ever came across!


----------



## agouderia (Oct 8, 2016)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Fan fiction is just such a hard thing to pull off successfully..



I'm with you Xy regarding your scepticism of writing fan fiction (fat or not).

(A while ago I got a lot of flack in the Library for voicing this opinion in a discussion).

Main reason for that - which would definitely not apply in your case - is that many people who feel the need to write down and share their fan fiction fantasies can't really write well, so that is what defies any reading pleasure.

But apart from the quality aspect there are some principle issues I have with fan fiction.

First of all, it means as a writer you're messing with someone else's illectual property. For the sake of maintaining/or taking it as a sign of popularity, I think many authors put up with a lot more fan fiction these days than they are truly comfortable with. My assumption is that it's mainly the fear of reader repercussions that keeps them from taking legal action in many cases.

This is particularly the case when fan fiction drifts off into what can be an actual contradiction of the authors work (think porn versions of 'Harry Potter' - originally very 'clean' young readers books). 

That is on the content level. Then there is the style element. Beloved fictional characters all have their own voices we're used to hearing. In most cases fan fiction isn't all that good in emulating them, so the stories often have a wooden and/or artificial ring to them. 
On the other hand, if a writer actually is good enough in really hitting the key of an original story and convincingly developing it - it can feel like a waste of talent to not use this on own original works.

Or - this is particularly applies to written fan fiction of movies or TV series - that unique screen style devices don't translate well into the format of writing. (The discussion I had in the Library was about the TV series 'Gilmore Girls' - which lives off a high volume of very fast paced dialogue. Great on TV - terrible to read. So simply impossible to transfer the TV USP charm of the characters onto paper).

So I would definitely second sticking to your impressive original works and fantasies Xy.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Oct 13, 2016)

Aww thanks!

Honoured to be producing spank bank stories for my fellow perv's alone time fantasies :bow::bow:(im joking, please don't take rthat seriously)


----------



## freakyfred (Oct 14, 2016)

Sexy witches. So the new Mercy skin in the Overwatch update feels like a personal attack on my person.


----------

